# These guys got me a lil worried



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I hope the guy on the right has been catching some fish


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> I hope the guy on the right has been catching some fish


He can't catch a cold let alone a walleye.:lol::lol:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Whose the horse's behind in the middle?? :evilsmile


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

wally-eye said:


> Whose the horse's behind in the middle?? :evilsmile


better yet. wheres his hands? :yikes:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

wild bill said:


> better yet. wheres his hands? :yikes:




Look at the way he's standing......like a prom queen...:lol::evil::yikes:

Sorry Ed......not really...:lol::evil:


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

wild bill said:


> better yet. wheres his hands? :yikes:





wally-eye said:


> Look at the way he's standing......like a prom queen...:lol::evil::yikes:


Why do you think the other two are smiling???


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Hope ya washed yer hands...:lol::evil:


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

And this is why I don't like having my picture taken!!!!! :lol:


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

The way you guys are smiling, I have to believe that Joe must have been doing some of his magic at the camp stove.

Sure going to miss the trapper convention fish fry.:gaga:


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*I LOVE YOU GUYS MAN!!! :corkysm55 :help: DANG I CANT WAIT FOR AUGUST!!!! :gaga: bout time some dirt got flyin around here. i hope we dont have to go buy some cod for the fish fry. :SHOCKED:*


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

you guys wont even recognize me.. im half of what i was in that picture..:yikes: lmao!!!


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

ED... why were you aiming that thing in my direction??? i thought joe was your favorite? :lol:


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Momma always told me, not to be fussy and don't have favorites.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i got one for the cookout!! the others im eating.. :lol:


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Dang Wigg ... is that from Fla?

Are you up north or in Ravenna?


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

its a little private lake up here that this old gentleman rents row boats on and i was there the other day and limited out on those awesome 'gills and lost a brook trout at the boat that was at least 20"!!! [email protected]@~ :rant: i didnt have a net and tried to lift him over the side and you knew what happened... SNAP!!! :rant: yesterday i only caught 6 nice gills and lost another brookie at the boat.... :rant: im gonna catch one of those big trout yet. no motors on the lake and one guy owns it all. sweeeeeeeet spot!!! but if i told ya.... you know what i would have to do...:SHOCKED:


----------

